# When do you stop feeling jealous of people with 1 of each?



## Ms. Shortie

So we found at that our 2nd is another girl. DH and his family really wanted a boy since they are very traditional chinese. We are done after this one so there will no longer be someone to "carry on the family name" since DH is the only child of the only son of his dad's side. I was really disappointed for DH but I'm starting to come around. 

However every time I see someone or talk to someone who has 1 of each I feel a twinge of jealousy. Does that ever go away?


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Pretty much every parent friend I have who has more than one has at least one boy and one girl.. I'm the only one with 2 of the same gender.. I hope that once we get pregnant again, find out what the baby is and have the baby and just move on from the place where I still get baby fever and want to be pregnant that eventually the feeling will go away. Or maybe when all my children are going to school, I start working again and we're just to busy with life to think about it. Of course, that's if I end up with boy #3 and at this point I'm convincing myself that is what will happen because I don't want myself to be set up to feel disappointed. 

If I have a girl for my third then the feeling will disappear right there obviously.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Thanks for replying... The lack of responses made me think I was being crazy. :p


----------



## Mummy2B21

Im not sure hun as i dont feel that way so cant say. I am sure it would though once you havr your daughter and are contempt just the four of you as complete im sure the feeling would fade x


----------



## Missy86

I have found there are pluses to having 2 of the same sex

It is cheaper and I already know what to expect with having another little boy


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Never!
I'm pregnant with my 5th boy and cannot get over the jealousy of people with one of each x


----------



## lori

I don't know if I'll ever completely get over it. Even if I eventually have a daughter, I'm going to be jealous of people who never really had to experience this feeling and learn these things about themselves. Although I was disappointed when I learned that my first was a boy, the second time around really destroyed me. I love my boys very much, but the way I felt during my last pregnancy has damaged me somehow. I'm having a really hard time forgiving myself for the way I felt. It would have been so much easier if I'd had one of each so that I wouldn't have had to acknowledge that part of myself. I'm jealous of moms who don't have to carry that around.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

lori said:


> I don't know if I'll ever completely get over it. Even if I eventually have a daughter, I'm going to be jealous of people who never really had to experience this feeling and learn these things about themselves. Although I was disappointed when I learned that my first was a boy, the second time around really destroyed me. I love my boys very much, but the way I felt during my last pregnancy has damaged me somehow. I'm having a really hard time forgiving myself for the way I felt. It would have been so much easier if I'd had one of each so that I wouldn't have had to acknowledge that part of myself. I'm jealous of moms who don't have to carry that around.

I totally understand what you're talking about. Even talking about it now and again and saying "If Teagen had been a girl" and I feel soooo awful that it's ever been an issue to think of. Because he's the sweetest little boy and is perfect for our family and things wouldn't be the same without him. 

But I can't help cursing my friends who have little girls who don't take full advantage of it. I look at their undone hair and wish I could do something with it. I see their boy-looking clothes and wish I could put a pretty dress on them.. I wish I could paint their nails and just have that mommy-daughter bond I crave. :nope: But I don't see myself getting that opportunity. And as long as I don't I will always have a small part of me that will be jealous of those that do.

No one can understand the feeling until they experience it.


----------



## GuessDiamond

I have no idea :-( I would like to know as well. I really want a son to please my husband it would make him sooo happy.


----------



## pinkribbon

I really hope it does go away because I have a gut feeling we have another boy, and maybe I will pine for the girl I never had.


----------

